# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  نحوه انتخاب  dataplatform

## amirreyhaneh

با سلام واحترام
من چند جدول دارم با پایگاه داده sql server که می خواهم آنها را به صورت no sql ذخیره کنم.اون چیزی که من خوندم اینه که برخی ابزار ها در این تکنولوژی document base برخی graph base و... هستند.
نحوه انتخاب یک dataplatform  مناسب چگونه است؟
با تشکر

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> با سلام واحترام
> من چند جدول دارم با پایگاه داده sql server که می خواهم آنها را به صورت no sql ذخیره کنم.اون چیزی که من خوندم اینه که برخی ابزار ها در این تکنولوژی document base برخی graph base و... هستند.
> نحوه انتخاب یک dataplatform  مناسب چگونه است؟
> با تشکر


در آغاز باید عرض کنم که ما تبدیل دیتابیس نداریم. انتخاب نادرست و غیراصولی NoSQL برای ذخیره سازی داده ها در اکثر مواقع حتی می تواند از پایگاه داده های رابطه ای معمولی هم ضعیف تر عمل کند. قبلش باید از خودتان بپرسید که چرا میخواهید پایگاه داده تون رو به سمت راه کارهای NoSQL ببرید؟

در دو تاپیک زیر در مورد انتخاب بین دیتابیس های رابطه ای و غیررابطه ای و همینطور معرفی اجمالی چند پایگاه داده غیررابطه ای بحث شده است:

 پایگاه های داده ای رابطه ای یا غیر رابطه ای ؟ مسئله این است!
معرفی دیتابیس های NoSQl

----------


## amirreyhaneh

با سلام واحترام
ممنون ازپاسخ شما-من یک سری جدول دارم در sql server -حجم داده ها  خیلی زیاد است و گزارش گیری کند است-من تصمیم گرفتم به عنوان یک کار پژوهشی ساختار آن رو با no sql  طراحی کنم تا ببینم نتیجه چی میشه-حالا در انتخاب نوع پایگاه داده no sql موندم-سمت پایگاه داده سند گرا برم یا ستون گرا یا... اگر راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> با سلام واحترام
> ممنون ازپاسخ شما-من یک سری جدول دارم در sql server -حجم داده ها  خیلی زیاد است و گزارش گیری کند است-من تصمیم گرفتم به عنوان یک کار پژوهشی ساختار آن رو با no sql  طراحی کنم تا ببینم نتیجه چی میشه-حالا در انتخاب نوع پایگاه داده no sql موندم-سمت پایگاه داده سند گرا برم یا ستون گرا یا... اگر راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم


حجم داده ها از دلایل لازم برای گذار به سمت راهکارهای NoSQL می باشد ولی کافی نیست و به دو مورد دیگر یعنی سرعت و تنوع داده ها هم بستگی دارد. در مورد مقایسه و نحوه انتخاب دیتابیس های NoSQL تئوری وجود داره به نام CAP که در این تاپیک توضیحات کامل و شکل آن آمده است.

----------

